# Dotty and Kofi MC's



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

these 2 are always together you'd swear they where married lol I love the expression on dottys face


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bump for my beautiful babies


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If they were married they would be at opposite ends of the photo .Beautiful cats.I always thought i was a confirmed "Raggie" person but MC's are working their magic :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

haha  Yeah MCs are lovely but id love a raggie one day! I think you need 1 of each  you already have meeko go on be brave get him a playmate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous cats :yesnod::001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cream MC! My faaaaave!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> haha  Yeah MCs are lovely but id love a raggie one day! I think you need 1 of each  you already have meeko go on be brave get him a playmate


Dont give me idea's.If ,I thought Meeko would accept a playmate I would have another ,either MC or Raggie in a heartbeat,but with his behaviour issues I dont know if it would be a wise decision


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cream MC, swooooon!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Am actually in love!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are simply adorable, I want them both, can I have them please?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sure you could have Kofi lol he is a little terror likes to run out the door he knows its not allowed so i just go and get him back lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I am sure you could have Kofi lol he is a little terror likes to run out the door he knows its not allowed so i just go and get him back lol


Oooh thats in writing, Im sure thats legally binding, will you post him to me please .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

haha i'll have to get more pics for you  ya might change your mind


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect puddy cats


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous Lovely pair!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh i am so in love, i think i need to get my self a MC,,,,,,,,,_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

they are both soooooooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a great photo.:001_smile:


----------

